# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Απλά καναρίνια

## piranhas2

γεια σας παιδια διαβαζω συνεχεια για τα καναρινια αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω πως ειναι η κανονικη τους μορφη πχ στους καναριους νησους και αν πουλάνε τετοια και επισης σε πια κατηγορία ανήκουν και αν κελαηδανε .. ευχαριστώ

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εννοεις το αρχεγονο καναρινι?

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

το αρχεγονο υπαρχει στις καναριες νησους ακομα ,δεν ανηκει σε καποια κατηγορια διαγωνιστικη της com ,γιατι απλα δεν συλλαμβανεται νομιμα ....  αρπαγες παντα υπηρχαν και παντου ακομα και τωρα ... συνηθως τα διοχετευουν ισπανια

πληροφοριες για τα πουλια αυτα θα βρεις ,αν ψαξεις με το επισημο ονομα τους 

serinus canaria

----------


## xarhs

τα timbrado εχω ακουσει ειναι κοντινοι τους συγγενεις.......... στο χρωμα ειδικα

----------


## birdy_num_num

Πολύ όμορφο το αρχέγονο καναρίνι, αλλά για να ευλογούμε και τα δικά μας γένια, και ο φλώρος είναι εξίσου όμορφος και στην όψη και στη φωνή! (παντά ελεύθερος!)

----------


## piranhas2

ευχαριστώ παιδια κρίμα θα ηθελα ενα τετοιο ζευγαρι αλλα σε καμια περίπτωση πιασμένο απο τη φυση

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη τι εχει αυτο το καναρινι που δεν το εχουν τα αλλα και σου αρεσει?

----------


## piranhas2

τα χρωματα του αλλα και μονο που δεν εχει βαλει το χερι του ανθρωπος για φτιαξει κατι πχ χρωμα  σωματοτυπο μου αρκει , γενικά θελω οτι ζωα εχω να ειναι σαν ενα κομμάτι απο τη φυση(οχι ομως αγρια πιασμενα  ολα εκτροφης) οταν σκέφτομαι καναρινιά θελω να μου έρχεται αυτη η μορφη οχι η κιτρινη πορτοκαλι  κτλ χωρις βεβαια να θελω να μειώσω και τα αλλα απλα προτιμώ τις αρχέγονες μορφες στα ζωα και οχι αυτες που ηρθαν με μπασταρδέματα για εμπορικούς σκοπούς ,  οι οποιες πολλες φορες δημιουργήσανε προβλήματα στα ίδια τα ζώα

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη υπαρχουν παντου κοινα καναρινακια ,αυτου του χρωματισμου .Αν αυτο ειναι που σου αρεσει δεν θα ειναι δυσκολο να το εχεις

----------


## piranhas2

θα κοιτάξω , τα γουσταρω πολυ αυτα τα χρωματα σε ευχαριστώ :Happy0062:

----------

